# Gators vs. Dawgs



## justus3131 (Oct 22, 2012)

Here it is Dawgies.  UF/GA week in Jacksonville.  Are you skeered?  I see a butt kicking coming.  Gator defense is a formidable one.  UF 31-Ga 13


----------



## DDD (Oct 22, 2012)

I am going to go way against the flow... UF has a hard time holding the tater.

UGA capitalizes and wins 28-24.

(I don't believe this in my heart of dawg hearts... but a boy can dream)


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 22, 2012)

DDD said:


> I am going to go way against the flow... UF has a hard time holding the tater.
> 
> UGA capitalizes and wins 28-24.
> 
> (I don't believe this in my heart of dawg hearts... but a boy can dream)



I'm with ya DDD.  I'm hoping for a huge upset.  Maybe UGA can pull one out of its rear end and Florida comes in a little over-confident.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 22, 2012)

justus3131 said:


> Here it is Dawgies.  UF/GA week in Jacksonville.  Are you skeered?  I see a butt kicking coming.  Gator defense is a formidable one.  UF 31-Ga 13



Welcome back! I see you found the Sports Forum again!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re:*

Dawg fan for life, but I don't think the Dawgs have a chance in this one. I hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 22, 2012)

*UF by 3 TDs*

And I am a long life DAWG, but reality is what it is.  Go Dawgs, pull the upset.


----------



## chadair (Oct 22, 2012)

I wish some would wait til after the game to talk smack  cause if by some chance the dogs luck up and win, the rest of us will have to eat the crow


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2012)

Go Dawgs! I have no faith in this team or the coaching staff I will Hollar as loud as I can but that's all I got....


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2012)

If the dawgs win it will sure nuff be a fluke.  I wish it wasn't that way but us Dawg fans are dealing the best we can with the hand we've been dealt, unfortunately.


----------



## Horns (Oct 22, 2012)

I have little hope that the Dawgs will win. I will watch and fuss I am sure.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 23, 2012)

The mutts do have to element of surprise on there side. Of coarse thats all they have going for them.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 23, 2012)

A BEAT DOWN OF BIBLICAL PROPORTIONS IS COMING

We all know what to expect:

Murray will be awful

Both of our lines will be whipped

Another mobile quarterback rips us a new one

Our special teams will be a joke


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 23, 2012)

Pray for a hurricane..... Maybe the weather will help ....


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 23, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Pray for a hurricane..... Maybe the weather will help ....



Problem is, it'd help uf as their o-line can actually open holes for the rb's.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 23, 2012)

I am not real confident, but I think the coaches know this is one they had better win.  The players know that if they lose this one, they will be in the toilet bowl.  Maybe the stars will align.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 23, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Problem is, it'd help uf as their o-line can actually open holes for the rb's.



UGA needs anything that will break the momentum of UF whipping tail.  The boys are getting it done..... Wish we had an actual coach!


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 23, 2012)

Preparing for the worst, praying for the best.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 23, 2012)

We have the personnel to win, but will we have the emotion, desire and game-plan to do so...... ?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 23, 2012)

Are these score predictions for halftime, or final?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll be in the woods hunting, Saturday. I'll have my little radio with earphones on, quietly pulling for my Dawgs against those hated Gators. I'm sure I'll let out a few _"come on Dawgs"_ during the game. Might even blurt it out a little too loud at times. Even though I'll be out in the woods, my heart will be with my Dawgs and all those wonderful Dawg fans in Jacksonville rooting our Dawgs on. I listened to my Dawgs beat those Gators up in a tree last year, so, I'll be in a climber or in my ground blind come Saturday doing the same. Maybe I'll harvest a big buck and get a Dawg victory this Saturday. Man that would be sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!! I'd certainly be happy with just a Dawg victory!

Headed out to the woods here soon. All you Dawgs hunker down and cheer on our Dawgs to victory over those hated Gators!

Hunker down Unicoidawg, Muddyfoots, KyDawg, brownceluse, Buck, John Cooper, toolmkr20, justus3131, Jimmy Ray, Jimmy Ray, Jimmy Ray, riprap, HuntDawg and all you other Dawgs I may have left off unintentionally. 


GO DAWGS!!     

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 23, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> I'll be in the woods hunting, Saturday. I'll have my little radio with earphones on, quietly pulling for my Dawgs against those hated Gators. I'm sure I'll let out a few _"come on Dawgs"_ during the game. Might even blurt it out a little too loud at times. Even though I'll be out in the woods, my heart will be with my Dawgs and all those wonderful Dawg fans in Jacksonville rooting our Dawgs on. I listened to my Dawgs beat those Gators up in a tree last year, so, I'll be in a climber or in my ground blind come Saturday doing the same. Maybe I'll harvest a big buck and get a Dawg victory this Saturday. Man that would be sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!! I'd certainly be happy with just a Dawg victory!
> 
> Headed out to the woods here soon. All you Dawgs hunker down and cheer on our Dawgs to victory over those hated Gators!
> 
> ...



I am with you!  Go Dawgs...  This game is for all the marbles in the East.  Lets go and get it done. We have waited 12 months for this moment and it seems everyone is more interested in discussing Kentucky than the fact that we are 1 win away from controlling the east?  Just be fans for the week and forget the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 23, 2012)

*This die-hard Dawg Fan will be pullin for the Red&Black*

Come Saturday.Hoping they can come out prepared and not flat and pull the upset.We will wait and see,until them GATA DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 23, 2012)

http://xandolabs.com/2012/10/the-new-look-gator-offense-a-power-run-game/

Good breakdown of the gators power running game.

Snip...

For perhaps the first time in recent history at the Swamp, the Gators offense is centered around a downhill running game, thanks in part to the creative ways in which new offensive coordinator Brent Pease is using formations to unflank the defense.  Pease, a Chris Petersen disciple (Pease was the offensive coordinator at Boise State last season) has implemented some of the same heavy, unbalanced formations that he used at Boise to gash defenses, the Gators rushed for 174 yards last Saturday, on a nationally ranked LSU defense, that was only surrendering 86 yards on the ground per game.  Sure it, may be a striking change in offensive philosophy from the Tim Tebow days, they may not be hanging 30 points a game, but no one could doubt it’s working and people are taking notice.
The methodology behind Pease’s system is to use “heavy” or unbalanced formations, sometimes he’ll play with up to seven offensive linemen at one time, just to see how defenses respond.  An unbalanced formation is when the offense overloads one side of the center, while leaving no player on the line of scrimmage to the other side. Scrimmage rules permit to have only seven players on the line of scrimmage at one time and Pease has found various ways to line these players up.


It “creates a different picture” for the defense, one that they may not have seen in film.  There were points late in the game on Saturday, when the Gators were undressing the Tiger defense, reeling off eight yards a clip in the run game. In fact, they ran the ball 19, yes 19 times in a row at the Tiger defense until they could adjust.  They never did.

Snip...


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't see the Dwags pulling this one out.  In a way, I hope they do.  I'd much rather see UGA win the East than UF.  I do think personnel wise, UF would match up better in the SECCG with Bama or LSU than UGA and make it an interesting game instead of the blowouts we have had the last couple of years.

Good luck Dwag fans.  Now if the Gamecocks can just take of UT, UF lose 3 times and UGA lose one more, then we still have a chance!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 24, 2012)

Definitely don't have the same outlook on this game as I did earlier in the season. My hopes are not high for a Dawgs win, but I'll be cheering for them just the same.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 24, 2012)

Any chance we see Dick Sam IV running the ball Saturday? It would make sense, considering Florida's athletic D. Power running game with Samuel and Boo, slowly mixing in Gurley then Marshall.

I like the game plan Socrates has laid out, but not very confident our coaches are hip to this info.

http://www.leatherhelmetblog.com/2012-articles/october/socrates-how-to-beat-the-gators-defense.html


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 24, 2012)

*Dawgs*

I just look at the Great players that have came thru GA.in the last 12 years and the only thing thats the same is the coaching method......So why will this year be any different than the past..........I personally would like to see coaching changes............But thats just my .02 on it.........But any way GO DAWGS...............If you dont it will show on Saturday........................


----------



## David Parker (Oct 24, 2012)

" Get out of my face! I don't need no has-beens in my corner. And you better wipe that look off your face before I knock it off. You wanna jump, JUMP! Come on! Come on, Creed! Come on! "


An overconfident Clubber Lang quote right before he got put to sleep.  See you Saturday in Jax!!! 

G-O    D-A-W-G-S


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> " Get out of my face! I don't need no has-beens in my corner. And you better wipe that look off your face before I knock it off. You wanna jump, JUMP! Come on! Come on, Creed! Come on! "
> 
> 
> An overconfident Clubber Lang quote right before he got put to sleep.  See you Saturday in Jax!!!
> ...



Clubber and the Dawgs have something in common, bad coaching staff.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Pray for a hurricane..... Maybe the weather will help ....



your prayers may come true


----------



## Buck (Oct 24, 2012)

Watching the weather channel and I see tons of rain the very least on game day.  Maybe they should go ahead and move the game to the Dome in ATL.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! I have no faith in this team or the coaching staff I will Hollar as loud as I can but that's all I got....



I think the team of players we have could beat any team in CF,if they a coaching staff!!

UF takes this game.


GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Contain the run and enjoy the fun. Murray will be connecting left and right and the 'D' will be shutting Florduh's run game down. Dawgs take this one and return to their rightful position in the SEC East.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Contain the run and enjoy the fun. Murray will be connecting left and right and the 'D' will be shutting Florduh's run game down. Dawgs take this one and return to their rightful position in the SEC East.
> 
> View attachment 695150



I hope you are right. It would be nice to beat dem lizards, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Contain the run and enjoy the fun. Murray will be connecting left and right and the 'D' will be shutting Florduh's run game down. Dawgs take this one and return to their rightful position in the SEC East.
> 
> View attachment 695150



The only way UGA turns things around is nick saban coming to Athens! We will a nc in his first year in Athens! Go Dawgs!


----------



## chadair (Oct 25, 2012)

Buck said:


> Watching the weather channel and I see tons of rain the very least on game day.  Maybe they should go ahead and move the game to the Dome in ATL.


that would be great with me. have u seen how well UGA has looked the last few times down there??


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 25, 2012)

20 mph winds and 60% chance of rain right now. Looks to favor UF's run game.


----------



## Buck (Oct 25, 2012)

chadair said:


> that would be great with me. have u seen how well UGA has looked the last few times down there??


----------



## country boy (Oct 25, 2012)

At least Uga has some common since


----------



## TailCrackin (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Contain the run and enjoy the fun. Murray will be connecting left and right and the 'D' will be shutting Florduh's run game down. Dawgs take this one and return to their rightful position in the SEC East.
> 
> View attachment 695150



This!!!


----------



## David Parker (Oct 25, 2012)

Move it on over chompie and stop swimming where you go!!


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Contain the run and enjoy the fun. Murray will be connecting left and right and the 'D' will be shutting Florduh's run game down. Dawgs take this one and return to their rightful position in the SEC East.
> 
> View attachment 695150



Translation=Bama fans hope FL blows it because we would much rather play GA if we make it to the title game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> 20 mph winds and 60% chance of rain right now. Looks to favor UF's run game.



Absolutely.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

saltwatercowboy said:


> Translation=Bama fans hope FL blows it because we would much rather play GA if we make it to the title game.



Actually I'd rather play Florduh.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2012)

UGA will be blown off the field by Uf and the wind now!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2012)

country boy said:


> At least Uga has some common since



Iff we won I would almost let you keep your Avatar country boy. Quack is the only one with a better one.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2012)

Florida's defense is soft on the pass, but tough on the run.  However, with the Hurricane wins, a passing game might be tough.  I still think the DAWGS squeak by.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Florida's defense is soft on the pass, but tough on the run.  However, with the Hurricane wins, a passing game might be tough.  I still think the DAWGS squeak by.



Sandy will be well offshore by Saturday gametime. Winds will be 15-20 with gust to 30, passing game will be fine.


----------



## country boy (Oct 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Iff we won I would almost let you keep your Avatar country boy. Quack is the only one with a better one.



Yeah she is nice to look at


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2012)

country boy said:


> Yeah she is nice to look at



Is that the avatar you Are gonna impose on us if Florida wins.


----------



## country boy (Oct 25, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Is that the avatar you Are gonna impose on us if Florida wins.



I wouldn't do y'all that bad


----------



## DDD (Oct 26, 2012)

Gators will have to beat themselves and the Dawgs will have to play a really good game with no mistakes to have a chance to win tomorrow.  

If the dawgs try to go toe to toe with UF we will get trucked like we did in Columbia.

I think the dawgs keep it close in the first half and get curb stomped  in the second half.

I really hope I am dead wrong.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 27, 2012)

saltwatercowboy said:


> Translation=Bama fans hope FL blows it because we would much rather play GA if we make it to the title game.



I can't blame them. Hopefully the weather will not be to bad. With a wet ball anything can happen. UF wins by 7.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have been waiting on this day ever since last year! The Gators will take the victory and the Dawgs will have a lonnnggggg ride home to Athens. My pre-game prediction is Florida 41, Georgia 17...

GO GATORS!!!


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 27, 2012)

I live about 10 miles from the stadium.Wind is gusty but been layin down all morning.All the rain is offshore.Might affect a long field goal but I dont think it will affect the pass that much.They are talkin peekaboo sun by gametime.Looks like a good day to pound a football right at a bunch of dawgies!


----------



## gin house (Oct 27, 2012)

I look for UF to win but i doubt its by a huge margin.   USC killed themselves giving away 21 points near the endzone every time.....UF had 21 points and 24? yards at halftime.  Either way UF was all around the better team and whiped us.   Theyre a hardnosed bunch.    Meanwhile im watching UT make their defense look good by playing us...LOL.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2012)

gin house said:


> I look for UF to win but i doubt its by a huge margin.   USC killed themselves giving away 21 points near the endzone every time.....UF had 21 points and 24? yards at halftime.  Either way UF was all around the better team and whiped us.   Theyre a hardnosed bunch.    Meanwhile im watching UT make their defense look good by playing us...LOL.



you looked wrong....


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 27, 2012)

nickel back said:


> you looked wrong....


THREAD KILLER


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2012)

DDD said:


> Gators will have to beat themselves and the Dawgs will have to play a really good game with no mistakes to have a chance to win tomorrow.
> 
> If the dawgs try to go toe to toe with UF we will get trucked like we did in Columbia.
> 
> ...



Oppsss .... RONG!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2012)

gin house said:


> I look for UF to win but i doubt its by a huge margin.   USC killed themselves giving away 21 points near the endzone every time.....UF had 21 points and 24? yards at halftime.  Either way UF was all around the better team and whiped us.   Theyre a hardnosed bunch.    Meanwhile im watching UT make their defense look good by playing us...LOL.




SILLY CHICKEN ... WINNING SEC EAST CHAMPIONSHIPS IS FOR DAWGS!


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Great to win !! 
But our offense cannot execute plays, they need coaching.
They are horrible.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 27, 2012)

Ooops....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> SILLY CHICKEN ... WINNING SEC EAST CHAMPIONSHIPS IS FOR DAWGS!





Muddyfoots said:


> Ooops....


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 27, 2012)

If these are two top 10 teams, then college football has gone off of a cliff!  But Gator fans drank the gator kool aid and really believed.  So for that, tonight is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!  Go you Hairy Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2012)

Uf way overated. But I think its Alabama and everybody else. They are killing Miss. St.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

Boom!


----------



## country boy (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations Ga, y'all played one heck of a game. Hats off to y'all.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

country boy said:


> Congratulations Ga, y'all played one heck of a game. Hats off to y'all.



Classy post. It's nice to finally put back to back wins together down there. It has been a long long time coming....


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2012)

how about this one?


----------



## country boy (Oct 28, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> how about this one?



I could definitely deal with that one


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2012)

justus3131 said:


> Here it is Dawgies.  UF/GA week in Jacksonville.  Are you skeered?  I see a butt kicking coming.  Gator defense is a formidable one.  UF 31-Ga 13



Looks like the Dawg's D played a pretty good game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

Bacon is hard to beat.


----------



## DDD (Nov 1, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Oppsss .... RONG!



Glad I was dead RONG.  or is it WRONG 

See post #2 though.  Should have stuck with my original thoughts.  My score was off, but UF could not hold onto the tater.



> I am going to go way against the flow... UF has a hard time holding the tater.
> 
> UGA capitalizes and wins 28-24.




GO DAWGS!!!


----------

